# What happen to my ABN registration?



## mantastrike (Sep 25, 2010)

Australian Business Number

I registered last Thursday and submitted my application online.
However, I did not received any *e-mail notification*.
It has not arrived yet, I'm getting a bit worried.

Is it possible to check online, what happened to my registration?
I noted the receipt no. so as the password I used.

I have to register just for a contract job, house keeping for a hotel.
Why do they have to ask for an ABN instead of TFN?

Can I register for a new one again?
With the same info that I included?

Is it possible to have penalties if I registered again with the same information?

If my registration is OK even without e-mail notification
When would I supposed to receive it?
I do not want to wait for nothin...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Follow up about it and if your employment is by contract then you need to check whether the employer is going to be paying any PAYG tax on your behalf and if not the reason for an ABN and they may also be using that as a means not to have you as an employee so as they do not have to pay employee benefits like leave and superannuation etc.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

An ABN is required for all businesses and I assume you are working under contract for the hotel, so if you do not have an ABN, your employer is able to withhold the maximum tax, around 48%. Your TFN is your personal tax reference number and shouldn't be shared too carelessly. As a finance broker, I am obliged to hide all TFN before I lodge a client's application to a lender. As far as your ABN application is concerned your can conduct a search Just enter your business name and it should come up. If it hasn't been approved yet contact the ATO to get an update on your application. Good luck.


----------

